
A Federal Privacy Board Is Reviewing DHS’ Airport Facial Recognition Programs - lp001
https://www.nextgov.com/emerging-tech/2019/10/federal-privacy-board-reviewing-dhs-airport-facial-recognition-programs/160341/
======
sarcasmatwork
The data will be leaked. It's a matter of time. Not if, its when. History has
already proved this will happen. I will deny and reject facial recognition, or
biometric data requests.

~~~
lp001
In addition, it's for sale to entities which are not lawfully entitled to such
data.

------
user49383
Biometrics is just a chip that you can't remove from under your skin

